# Drifting Souls 2



## WargDS2 (26. Oktober 2018)

> _Bei Drifting Souls 2 schreibst Du die Geschichte. Es verbindet Rollenspiel, Wirtschafts- und Handelssimulation, Strategie und Kampf auf einzigartige Weise. Die Herausforderung ist, dass es keine vorgegebene Geschichte oder festgelegte Handlungsabläufe gibt, es ist vollständig non-linear und rundenbasiert. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drifting Souls 2 existiert seit 2001 und wird ständig weiterentwickelt. Das Spiel ist rundenbasiert (sog. Ticks) und hat zur Zeit aufgrund einer längeren Offlinephase (einige Wochen) noch rund 100 Spieler (Tendenz steigend). Als Spieler kann man u. a. Asteroiden besiedeln, Schiffe bauen, kämpfen und handeln. Ein wichtiges Element ist das Rollenspiel; die Spieler schreiben die Geschichte des Spiels selbst. Zudem existieren diverse NPCs, die von erfahrenen, ehemaligen Spielern gesteuert werden. Es gibt zur Auswahl zwei Rassen (Terraner und Vasudaner) und man kann sich verschiedenen Fraktionen und Allianzen anschließen. Das Spiel ist komplett kostenlos, es existieren keinerlei bezahlbare Inhalte.Neben dem Rollenspiel sind die besonderen Elemente die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten der Schiffsmodifikation, das komplexe Kampfsystem und die Herausforderung des Aufbaus eines funktionierenden Wirtschaftsystems. Das Spiel basiert auf der Story der Freespace-Spiele.

Webseite zum Spiel: https://ds2.drifting-souls.net/
Facebook-Seite: https://www.facebook.com/DriftingSouls2/
Webgamers-Seite: https://webgamers.de/game/380-drifting-souls-2/

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr dem Spiel einen Besuch abstattet. Bilder (Screenshots) findet ihr auf beiden Portalen sicher auch reichlich.

Liebe Grüße
Warg


​


----------



## WargDS2 (15. November 2018)

Drifting Souls 2 weist viele herausragende Facetten auf, die es so einzigartig auf dem Browserspielmarkt machen.

Ein besonderes wichtiger Teil des Spiels ist das Rollenspiel. Die Geschichte in Drifting Souls 2 wird nicht etwa von den Entwicklern geschrieben, sondern von den einzelnen Spielern selbst! Diese können sich im Com-Net, einem riesiegen Kommunikationsnetzwerk, austauschen.

Dort schreiben sich die Spieler öffentliche Funksprüche, schreiben kleine Geschichten oder kunstvolle Chroniken. Nach und nach schreibt so jeder Spieler seinen kleinen Teil zur Spielgeschichte. Seit Start des Spiels vor vielen Jahren sind bereits rund 12500 Com-Net-Einträge verfasst worden, die bis heute gespeichert und nachzulesen sind.

Spiele jetzt mit unter http://ds2.drifting-souls.net/!



Im Anhang: Einige sog. "CNs" (Com-Net-Einträge)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WargDS2 (21. November 2018)

Es ist so weit - das Tutorial wurde überarbeitet und ist nun veröffentlicht worden!

Neue Spieler werden nun durch ein verbessertes und aktualisiertes Tutorial begrüßt und im Spiel willkommen geheißen!

Daher ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, Drifting Souls 2 auszuprobieren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Registriere dich jetzt unter http://ds2.drifting-souls.net/ !


----------



## WargDS2 (25. Februar 2019)

Mit Weitsicht zur Vormacht im Universum : Besiedele einen kargen Asteroiden und errichte von dort dein Reich! 


Baue eine funktionierende Wirtschaft, handle mit fremden Völkern, unterstütze deine Fraktion, schließe dich einer Allianz an, kämpfe gegen deine Feinde und schreibe deine eigene Geschichte!


Drifting Souls 2 ist ein kostenloses Indie-Browsergame und MMORPG. Es wird seitdem stetig weiterentwickelt. Zuletzt sind drei Bergbausternensysteme eingebaut worden. Mit speziellen Bergbauschiffen können Spieler seltene Rohstoffe und Waren abbauen. Es lohnt sich, mal vorbei zu schauen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WargDS2 (25. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WargDS2 (10. April 2020)

Hallo Leute! 

Die letzten Monate waren ereignisreich und es gibt viele neue Features im Spiel, u. a.:


- ein neues Kampfmenü

- Rettungskapseln

- neue Bergbau-Sternensysteme

- neue Handelsoptionen

- neue Startschiffe


Schaut gern mal rein!


ds2.drifting-souls.net/


----------

